# COLL's that I found by hand



## molarmanful (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes, I have done it! I have found every non-Sune/antiSune COLL by hand, with no computer!

I have the algorithms here. I also have included my recognition method, which I also figured out myself.

Enjoy! I will include access to alg.cubing.net playback soon.


----------



## Lyn Simm (Jul 7, 2015)

wow you found those by hand?? I don't even!! but any case with at least 1 corner oriented can be solved with a commutator/conjugate, right?? :confused: why do you need to generate algs for those??

that only leaves 10 cases, if im adding right. those can be solved with a sune and a commutator. yes??

thats how I solve anyway

-Lyn


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 7, 2015)

Lyn Simm said:


> wow you found those by hand?? I don't even!! but any case with at least 1 corner oriented can be solved with a commutator/conjugate, right?? :confused: why do you need to generate algs for those??
> 
> that only leaves 10 cases, if im adding right. those can be solved with a sune and a commutator. yes??
> 
> ...


True, but they're not necessarily fingertrick-friendly. I could use a bunch of L4C commutators, but the problem is that they're not so great for speed. I found that basing my algorithms off of fast PLL's or F2L stuff that I already knew made things easier to memorize and quicker to execute. Also, commutating everything is way too boring  Some of the algorithms are L3C commutators, however, because they were good enough to execute quickly.

Regarding your sune + commutator statement: Some of my algorithms are actually just derived from Sune + some other moves + Niklas or Sune + some other moves + Niklas, but that's about it.


----------



## Berd (Jul 7, 2015)

Very Impressive! Were any of them popular algorithms?


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> Very Impressive! Were any of them popular algorithms?


Hmm, I looked at AlgDB and most of them were indeed on the list.


----------

